# X11



## sekaijin (25 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour

j'ai acheté un macbook au printemps et je suis sous OS 10.5.8
j'ai installé X11 Aujourd'hui à partir de mon DVD

et celui-ci ne fonctionne pas.


> Process:         X11.bin [2125]
> Path:            /Applications/Utilities/X11.app/Contents/MacOS/X11
> Identifier:      org.x.X11
> Version:         ??? (???)
> ...



il semble qu'il y ait un pb de version dans les librairies installées
j'ai recherché une mise à jour mais je n'ai rien trouvé

si KK1 sait comment se sortir de ce pb
merci par avance

A+JYT


----------



## GillesF (26 Décembre 2009)

Essaye un peu ca :
sudo port install libpixman-devel

Je ne sais pas si darwin-port est à jour là dessus mais on peut toujours espérer


----------



## sekaijin (26 Décembre 2009)

non ça marche pas

merci tout de même
A+JYT


----------



## GillesF (27 Décembre 2009)

C'est quoi qui marche pas? La réponse de "port" ou alors ca reste le même message d'erreur pour X11?


----------



## Dramis (27 Décembre 2009)

X11 ne marche pas du tout ou c'est juste quand tu essaies de lancer une application graphique?


----------



## sekaijin (30 Décembre 2009)

Port n'est pas dispos sur ma machine

c'est au lancement de X11 que ça plante
mais je n'ai rien installé d'autre que ce qui est fournis sur le DVD d'apple

A+JYT


----------



## Dramis (30 Décembre 2009)

tu as fait toutes les mises a jours de l'os après avoir installé x11?


----------



## GillesF (30 Décembre 2009)

Et tu penses quoi d'installer "port"?


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Décembre 2009)

Dramis a dit:


> tu as fait toutes les mises a jours de l'os après avoir installé x11?



+1

Il y a eu des mises à jour de X11 pour Leopard.

Par contre je ne crois pas qu'elles étaient indépendantes des mises à jour système. Essayez d'installer la combo 10.5.8.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h42 ----------

X11 pour Leopard n'a jamais eu une bonne réputation, sans doute parce que limité à côté du projet OpenSource parallèle Xquartz.

En dernier recours vous pouvez tenter ça : http://xquartz.macosforge.org/trac/wiki


----------

